# Confirmed 2006 W12 list



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

So far, the 'official' stat from VWOA is that zero W12 were sold in '06.

Sales-Statistics-by-Trim-and-Model-Year

We all know that is incorrect.

I decided to make a list of the confirmed 06 W12 that we come across.

If you own one, or see one for sale online- post up the cars VIN and seat configuration and we will make our own unofficial tally.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*2006 W12 5-seater*

VIN- WVWAK03D068000670
VIN- WVWAK03D868005728
VIN- WVWAK03D368000713
VIN- WVWAK03D268000069
VIN- WVWAK03D868005762
VIN- WVWAK03D868002456
VIN- WVWAK03D068002791
VIN- WVWAK03D568002480 
VIN- WVWAK03D968002708
VIN- WVWAK03D268002792



*2006 W12 4-seater *

VIN- WVWBK03D268005759
VIN- WVWBK03D968001949
VIN- WVWBK03D968005547
VIN- WVWBK03D268004272
VIN- WVWBK03D368004300
VIN- WVWBK03D868004759
VIN- WVWBK03D168002786
VIN- WVWBK03D968006116
VIN- WVWBK03D668005053


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Put this on your list Josh

2006 W12 4-seater
WVWBK03D86004759

Bob


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

You are missing a digit Bob.


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Age is a bitch........

Here it is:

WVWBKO3D868004759

Bob


----------



## sjd9346 (Apr 21, 2004)

WVWBK03D268004272

Steve


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Several more added to the list. :thumbup:


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

VIN WVWAK03D268000069 from my list above just popped up FS on Ebay, 68k miles for a 24k buy it now.


Last time it was FS it had 40k miles for $32k


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

My 5-seater is WVWAK03D868005728

Jason


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Yup...already on the list.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

PowerDubs said:


> Yup...already on the list.


So it is. I can't remember posting my VIN before though. Where'd you get it, stalker? 

Just Googled my VIN, turns out the dealer I bought it from had posted it in a for-sale thread here. It seems I really need to learn how to polish and wax properly because there's a damn good looking car under the dirt somewhere.

Jason


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

I realize these are all 2006 models, but is there any way to tell which/how many were SOLD in 2006 versus 2005?

Regards,
Ron M.


----------



## pdejong0 (May 16, 2011)

*2006 W12 on eBay... just listed today*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140975961746


----------



## StevenFT (Jan 26, 2012)

pdejong0 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140975961746


Interesting find. I like the color combination but I don't see any parking distance sensors. I thought all W12s were "fully optioned." It would appear as though this Phaeton doesn't have the technology package.

Most of the 2006 Phaetons that I see for sale are the base models...V8 5 seaters without the climate or technology packages.

Steven


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Yes.. weird to be a W12 without the parking sensors. Which means no power trunk if I am not mistaken, correct?


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow... what a rare sighting...

So no proximity sensors front or back. I don't think it has keyless entry either... hard to see the door handle.

No pushbutton start/stop.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

No U.S. market cars had the push button start from the factory. 

It is however very easy and cheap to install.


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

I am pretty sure no keyless entry means no possibility of keyless start install. 

Not all W12s sold in the US also had all the options. There was at least one 2006 W12 that had no keyless entry. 

Jim


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Jim_CT said:


> I am pretty sure no keyless entry means no possibility of keyless start install.



I've been very tempted to try this.. but both of my Phaeton have keyless...and Dennis is in Florida for several years now..so I can't try on his.

I think it would still work. You need to unlock the car to get in anyway.. which would 'wake' the car.

If someone was local to me and bought the parts need to try, I'd install for beer and pizza.






Jim_CT said:


> Not all W12s sold in the US also had all the options. There was at least one 2006 W12 that had no keyless entry.



Yea, this one. 



Somewhere out in the U.S., there is a silver Phaeton W12 short wheelbase, base model, no options, not even a sunroof. It was for sale a few years ago about 5 minutes from my house. Must have been some sort of ambassador car.



Since we are way offf topic- My homemade push button start- love it-


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

PowerDubs said:


> I've been very tempted to try this.. but both of my Phaeton have keyless...and Dennis is in Florida for several years now..so I can't try on his.
> 
> I think it would still work. You need to unlock the car to get in anyway.. which would 'wake' the car.


I think you would not get very far. I think the array of KESSY antennas around the car don't exist if you don't have keyless entry, and the ones inside the car need to see the key to authorize a start. This is why retrofitting push-button start is so easy on cars with keyless entry - everything is there and working except the physical button.

Nice work on your custom button, I like it. Did you not order the kit then?



> Somewhere out in the U.S., there is a silver Phaeton W12 short wheelbase, base model, no options, not even a sunroof. It was for sale a few years ago about 5 minutes from my house. Must have been some sort of ambassador car.


Interesting, you're probably right. There should be zero SWBs over here. 

There was a funny thread on Passat World a while back, some new member was asking for advice for a car he bought from a scrapyard, had been in a minor front-end collision he was going to fix up. He kept talking about its diesel V6, and everyone was trying to gently explain to him that he must be confused and couldn't possibly have that engine. Interesting times were had when he posted pictures to prove it. I think it was not far from DC and turned out to be an ambassador's car.

Jason


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

jyoung8607 said:


> I think you would not get very far. I think the array of KESSY antennas around the car don't exist if you don't have keyless entry, and the ones inside the car need to see the key to authorize a start. This is why retrofitting push-button start is so easy on cars with keyless entry - everything is there and working except the physical button.
> 
> Nice work on your custom button, I like it. Did you not order the kit then?






From my understanding, the antenna are there to sense the key in your pocket and unlock the car. On a non keyless entry car, you have to use the key to unlock the car, whether by pressing the button or turning in the cylinder.. so the car already knows you are there and has disarmed the alarm for example. I think it would work.

No, I didn't order the kit. I just used a button from the Touareg as I like it better than the plain silver one on the Phaeton and a harness. I cut a hole and mounted it into the U.S. panel. 

Not only is this a lot cheaper to do, the end result is cleaner by not having the useless airbag dummy lock on the righthand side.


----------



## pdejong0 (May 16, 2011)

PowerDubs said:


> No, I didn't order the kit. I just used a button from the Touareg as I like it better than the plain silver one on the Phaeton and a harness. I cut a hole and mounted it into the U.S. panel.
> 
> Not only is this a lot cheaper to do, the end result is cleaner by not having the useless airbag dummy lock on the righthand side.


VERY nice, indeed, Josh... thanks for sharing. Would you mind providing the part numbers of the items you needed to buy, and what method/tools you used to cut the hole? Other than this, I guess you just followed the "how to" thread I've seen previously for how this is done (with the extra airbag lock)? How long would you say the entire process took you and how much were the parts? Thanks again,

Peter


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

pdejong0 said:


> VERY nice, indeed, Josh... thanks for sharing. Would you mind providing the part numbers of the items you needed to buy, and what method/tools you used to cut the hole? Other than this, I guess you just followed the "how to" thread I've seen previously for how this is done (with the extra airbag lock)? How long would you say the entire process took you and how much were the parts? Thanks again,
> 
> Peter





I don't know the part #'s. The parts can be ordered from a user on here called Spockcat. You just need a button and harness. The Touareg button took modifying to flip the words around. The normal Phaeton button will mount right up.

The mounts for the button are already under our U.S. panel and there is a circle outline already where you need to cut the hole.


----------



## pdejong0 (May 16, 2011)

PowerDubs said:


> I don't know the part #'s. The parts can be ordered from a user on here called Spockcat. You just need a button and harness. The Touareg button took modifying to flip the words around. The normal Phaeton button will mount right up.
> 
> The mounts for the button are already under our U.S. panel and there is a circle outline already where you need to cut the hole.


Thanks again, Josh. I'll send a note to Spockcat... quite the handle. ;-)

Peter


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

That car didn't last long....

Anybody in here buy it?


Bob


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

53 0val said:


> That car didn't last long....
> 
> Anybody in here buy it?
> 
> ...


Is it sold already? On ebay, the seller took it off but on Autotrader and carsforsale.com he increased the price... the listing on autotrader is new.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I saw the price go up. 

Wouldn't it be funny if the salesperson found this thread and increased the price because of it?


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

remrem said:


> I realize these are all 2006 models, but is there any way to tell which/how many were SOLD in 2006 versus 2005?
> 
> Regards,
> Ron M.


Bump. I think my question above got overlooked. Anybody have an answer? For instance, my car is a 2005 model and was delivered new in May 2005. However, I suspect it was probably only a few months later that the 2006 models started showing up? So, of all the 2006 models sold in North America, how many were actually delivered in 2006, and when was the very very last one sold? Anybody?

Best,
Ron M.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

The only 'person' that could tell you for sure would be VWOA, but the information given by the person on the phone may not be accurate. That is why this thread exists in the first place.


Out of the 2006 W12 we know to exist- WVWBK03D968006116 is the latest one sold. The last 4 numbers are production run.

Of course there may have been a V8 produced afterward.. hard to know unless someone started a list for them as well.

Or someone could start a list to try to find the first and last Phaeton sold in the U.S.

Or a list for all the 4-seaters of any engine, any year.

Etc, etc.

Stats are fun.


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

I think it is customary that the car must be produce September to se sold as the next year model. The only exception to this rule is like a special new production that is introduced to USA for the first time as the next year model... For example... in 1994 MB sold the E300D as 1995 model year... I think they started production in March 1994.


Anyway, for those of you who has the 2006 W12 or V8 Phaetons... could post what date is labeled on their door jamb... perhaps we can do a poll on this. So set up a poll... with year and month.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

Tiger0002 said:


> I think it is customary that the car must be produce September to se sold as the next year model. The only exception to this rule is like a special new production that is introduced to USA for the first time as the next year model... For example... in 1994 MB sold the E300D as 1995 model year... I think they started production in March 1994.
> 
> 
> Anyway, for those of you who has the 2006 W12 or V8 Phaetons... could post what date is labeled on their door jamb... perhaps we can do a poll on this. So set up a poll... with year and month.


 
Exactly. For instance, all my VW records show a "delivery date" of May 11, 2005 which is when the original owner purchased it, and on my door jamb (or is it the build sticker in my spare wheel well? I can't remember) it shows my car was manufactured March 15, 2005. So, I think this bit of information shouldn't be too hard to obtain, at least from the members of this forum who own a W12 2006 NAR model.

As for VWOA saying they didn't sell any W12's in 2006, I too assume that is incorrect, but is it possible that all the NAR 2006 W12 models were actually "delivered" in late 2005, and thus their claim? Does anyone here have a 2006 W12 that they know was actually manufactured in 2006?

I admit my curiosity is partly self-serving here, in that I am wondering if my 2005 model is actually only six or seven months older than the 2006 NAR W12's out there, or if there is indeed a much wider gap than that. In either case, I think it's an interesting question, and one that directly pertains to this thread.

Best regards,
Ron M.


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Tiger0002 said:


> I think it is customary that the car must be produce September to se sold as the next year model. The only exception to this rule is like a special new production that is introduced to USA for the first time as the next year model... For example... in 1994 MB sold the E300D as 1995 model year... I think they started production in March 1994.
> 
> 
> Anyway, for those of you who has the 2006 W12 or V8 Phaetons... could post what date is labeled on their door jamb... perhaps we can do a poll on this. So set up a poll... with year and month.



My door jamb says 03/06.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

53 0val said:


> My door jamb says 03/06.


Well, that certainly 100% proves VWofA wrong. Although I wonder if someone pre-ordered a car in 2005, it was manufactured and delivered in 2006, if VWofA might have reported that as a 2005 sale? Anyway, so much for my theory. This now begs the question, when was the very last W12 delivered in North America?

Best,
Ron M.


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks like the 06 Phaeton is finally sold.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

WVWAK03D368000713 from the list above just listed on Cars.com


Black over Anthracite. $15k

3 owners, last owner rear ended someone Aug 2012, no airbag deployment.


If someone values the W12 engine, especially the more powerful '06 version, this could be one of the cheaper ones to sell.


----------



## vwgeorge2 (Mar 24, 2008)

PowerDubs said:


> WVWAK03D368000713 from the list above just listed on Cars.com
> 
> 
> Black over Anthracite. $15k
> ...





If you added the color, seats, and known options at the top that would be great lol...


:laugh:


----------



## burninginflames (Apr 23, 2010)

vwgeorge2 said:


> If you added the color, seats, and known options at the top that would be great lol...
> 
> 
> :laugh:




Hey I have access to some Auto Auctions, going up on the Block today in ATL. Here is what I got off the Auction site:
CR Options:
5 Passenger Seating
50 State Emissions
ABS Brakes
Air Conditioning
Automatic Transmission
Auxiliary Pwr Outlet
CD Changer
Cruise Control
Front Floor Mats
Heated Exterior Driver Mirror

Heated Exterior Passenger Mirr
Heated Seats-Front(s)
Leather Seats
Leather Steering Wheel
Moonroof
Navigation System
Owner's Manual
Power Brakes
Power Locks
Power Mirrors

Power Seats
Power Steering
Power Telescopic Steering
Power Tilt Steering
Power Trunk Release
Power Windows
Rain Sensing Wipers
Rear Defroster
Rear Floor Mats
Rear Parking Aid

Steering Wheel Audio Control
Tilt Steering Wheel
Tinted Windows
Tire Pressure Monitor System
Trip Counter
Turn Signal Mirrors
Universal Garage Door Opener
Wheels - Aftermarket
Woodgrain Interior Package


Based on the pictures I think it also has parking sensors...but they are not clear enough to tell for sure.


Also according to the condition report: 
1 Key
Right Vent Register - Broken - Replacement Required
Needs new tires (1 LF)
Front bumper repair is rated "sub stdrd" due to paint peeling
F Valance - Curb Rash - 8" to 9"
LF Window - Inop - Repair Required
Warning - Engine On - Unacceptable
Warning - Tire Pressure On - Unacceptable

Seems like the car has some issues. I am going to try to bid on it. If anybody on here wants it as a project car. My goal is to bid 10K. 1K to ship 500$ auction fee. If any1 is interested let me know. Either that or I would sell my white 2006 Phaeton 4.2 and keep this one to work on.

-Jake


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

That would be a great price. Hell I think 15k is a great price.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Car w/ VIN WVWAK03D368000713 from the above list is currently listed on Ebay for sale.


----------



## StevenFT (Jan 26, 2012)

*2006 W12 on Autotrader*

A 2006 W12 just popped up on Autotrader for sale in Bethesda, MD. No pictures available yet. The VIN is WVWAK03D068002791.

Only 30K miles...looks like it started life as a VW corporate car since the first owner is listed in Auburn Hills.

Steven


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll add it to the list.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

StevenFT said:


> A 2006 W12 just popped up on Autotrader for sale in Bethesda, MD. No pictures available yet. The VIN is WVWAK03D068002791.
> 
> Only 30K miles...looks like it started life as a VW corporate car since the first owner is listed in Auburn Hills.
> 
> Steven





Logged in today to see if they uploaded pictures..and the car is gone from Autotrader.


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

PowerDubs said:


> Logged in today to see if they uploaded pictures..and the car is gone from Autotrader.


I emailed them for info after your last post about this car and they immediately tried to deflect me to their BMW's. When I specifically asked again about the Phaeton they said there was a deal in the works and I never heard back from them. I actually got a bad vibe from the way they responded to me. It almost seemed like a bait and switch tactic, but I could be wrong.

Cantrell


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Not knowing if my five-seater was *going to survive* or not, I called them. Luna Blue with Sonnenbeige interior. Didn't know which wood trim. They quoted me a price of $36,500. Once you throw in taxes, etc, I decided that this was too rich for my blood, especially since there are some very tempting alternative options out there. (See *here*, for example.)

Fortunately, for me, this is moot. I got my lady back! She probably took a hit in possible resale value, but looks drives as good as new. And... I am planning on keeping her for parts for my four-seater if and when she finally meets the end destined for all of us...

Victor


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Victor,

I missed where you had been in an accident. I am happy both you and your Phaeton are still with us.

:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks, Josh.

I was pretty shook up there for a while and had steeled myself mentally to the fact that this cost me the five-seater.

Things have all worked out well, however. I am appreciating the car all over again.

Victor


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

PowerDubs said:


> So far, the 'official' stat from VWOA is that zero W12 were sold in '06.
> 
> Sales-Statistics-by-Trim-and-Model-Year
> 
> We all know that is incorrect.


Indeed. I think I stumbled across the correct number though: *25*. I updated the sales statistics thread with details.

Jason


----------



## StevenFT (Jan 26, 2012)

WVWAK03D968002708 is available on Ebay. Nice blue exterior (Appasionata blue heliochrome?) over crystal grey with low miles. I must say that the aftermarket wheels are, well, not my favorite to be charitable.

Ebay Auction

Steven


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

This car for sale is not a part of the first post listing

Here's a project for you Josh

Cantrell


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Cantrellc123 said:


> This car for sale is not a part of the first post listing
> 
> Here's a project for you Josh
> 
> Cantrell




Got it. Thanks guys!


I'd be interested in seeing what this one sells for. Low miles, clean condition and I could live with the blue paint, but the entire interior would have to go. The grey seats and interior panels/dash are horrible to me, and I prefer darker burl woods. Sigh.

Still, the rarity factor is huge...and every seat has an ass. This is the perfect car..for somebody.


----------



## CBar8313 (Oct 8, 2014)

*My 06 Appassionata Blue W-12 with under 30K miles is posted on EBay right now*

Just put my 2006 W-12 with under 30K miles on E Bay last week. 
VIN #WVWAK03D968002708 - single owner 
This car ran beyond great for years, I just fell out of love with the high maintenance aspects of a rare car.
So I've stopped driving my faultless Road Rocket Warrior and taken on an off road Toyota Tacoma truck that is better suited to my lifestyle. Put her on the auction block with heavy heart.
Someone is going to get a screaming deal.


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

This car was bought for $27,375.00

Cantrell


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Not bad at all, given the odd color choices.

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## chillson (Sep 6, 2010)

*Bought it. Now how do I get it to Ohio from Washington state?*

Very excited to get this baby home! I have owned two V8s and have had great experiences with both of them (the first one was more problematic). I am curious to find out how different the W12 experience will be. I haven't been very active on the forum lately because my current P has been so trouble-free. I am sure the W12 will present some issues I haven't had to deal with yet (hopefully not many and nothing serious) so Josh I may be leaning on you a bit (also Jason in Cincy). I will follow-up once I have the car. I will also be putting my 2004 V8 (Coucou Grey w/Kristall leather and Chestnut Trim--Josh's favorite combo) up for sale asap.

Thanks...Jay


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

The W12 really shows its appeal when you put your foot down on the highway at speed.

Around town, the V8 feels pretty much the same due to aggressive gearing. The V8 also feels a bit lighter in the front end and has a nice exhaust note if you are into that.


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

If it were me I'd fly out and drive it home. My W12 came from Ohio and we drove up to get it and then back home. With the V8 I flew into JFK early one morning, met a fellow forum member at the airport,bought it and drove home to TENN all in a day.
I'd think you'd need to allow 2 day min to fly out and get home from the west coast. If time permits a trip like this, it's a good way to become acquainted with a new ride.

Cantrell


----------



## chillson (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree. I would love to make that trip. I flew to Hartford, CT and drove my current P back to Ohio in about 11 hours. I think it would take triple that amount of time to drive the new one home from Washington state. I would increase the mileage on the car by ten percent in 2 days! Looking forward to seeing it in person (looking into shipping companies now.) I bought this car on eBay (my very first auction) and have no experience handling a sale like this (completely remotely). If anyone has any advice, please let me know. I also have to ship the extra set of rims and tires (hopefully together with the car). Thanks in advance for any input...Jay


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

chillson said:


> Very excited to get this baby home! I have owned two V8s and have had great experiences with both of them (the first one was more problematic). I am curious to find out how different the W12 experience will be. I haven't been very active on the forum lately because my current P has been so trouble-free. I am sure the W12 will present some issues I haven't had to deal with yet (hopefully not many and nothing serious) so Josh I may be leaning on you a bit (also Jason in Cincy). I will follow-up once I have the car. I will also be putting my 2004 V8 (Coucou Grey w/Kristall leather and Chestnut Trim--Josh's favorite combo) up for sale asap.


Nice!

It is about time for another G2G somewhere...

Jason


----------



## chillson (Sep 6, 2010)

jyoung8607 said:


> Nice!
> 
> It is about time for another G2G somewhere...
> 
> Jason


Yes Jason, I would be into that. I am still in Athens so driving to Columbus is about the same for us. That is probably still the best option to attract a good crowd. Let's keep in touch.

Jay


----------



## StevenFT (Jan 26, 2012)

WVWAK03D868005762 (which is already on the list) is for sale privately on Cars.com. If it was on the East Coast, I'd be very very tempted.

2006 W12 for sale

Cheers,
Steven


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Nice.

Good deal in my opinion. Anyone want 444bhp / 413tq? 


I like blue. If it was anthracite interior, I might be interested in another myself.

Wood appears to be chestnut?


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm curious - the ad says the car is black. The pictures appear to be of a blue car. Also, the wheels and the grille look like an 04, not an 06
Thoughts?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Grill is def an 06 not an 04. Look close, 04 are all chrome. 06 have black outlined. Also 06 have no roof on star antenna.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

PowerDubs said:


> Grill is def an 06 not an 04. Look close, 04 are all chrome. 06 have black outlined. Also 06 have no roof on star antenna.


Interesting - I had no idea the 06 had a different grill the the 05. Apparently each model year had its own grille


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

StevenFT said:


> WVWAK03D868005762 (which is already on the list) is for sale privately on Cars.com. If it was on the East Coast, I'd be very very tempted.
> 
> 2006 W12 for sale
> 
> ...


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Car w/ VIN WVWBK03D268004272 from the above list is currently listed on Autotrader for sale.


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's one already on the list that is for sale on Cars.com

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/673258001/overview/

Bob


----------



## Phaeton Phix-a-thon (May 3, 2016)

Car ......4300 is on the big auction site now.


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Phaeton Phix-a-thon said:


> Car ......4300 is on the big auction site now.


Listed as a twin turbo by the rocket scientist selling it.......

Bob


----------



## Phaeton Phix-a-thon (May 3, 2016)

53 0val said:


> Listed as a twin turbo by the rocket scientist selling it.......
> 
> Bob


You mean none of the west coast cars came with twin turbos?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

53 0val said:


> Listed as a twin turbo by the rocket scientist selling it.......
> 
> Bob


He's just confused because they are also selling a Bentley Continental with a twin turbo W12. Or it's a cut & paste error. 

The one on Cars.com is "FWD" and has a single disk CD and it was listed by the owner.

-Eric


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

What are the odds- there are TWO '06 W12's on EBay right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

PowerDubs said:


> What are the odds- there are TWO '06 W12's on EBay right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I have been watching the blue one for awhile now. It's the better deal especially since it's a 4-seater. Not too keen on the wheels or the wood though. 

The navy interior would be easer to keep clean than my beige interiors. 

It's $6K more than my 1st P, but it's a better deal if you factor in the lower mileage, soft close doors and 4-seater option. 

If I was on the fence about this Phaeton, I would make him an offer. I don't think I would hit the "Buy it Now button". I like to hit that "Make Offer" button more.

Before I bought my 2004 5-seater, there was a 2006 Blue 4-seater on eBay for $26,000.00. It might have even been this one. That one was leaning in the front right though. 

-Eric


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

The blue one is also the one I would buy..but I would have to swap all the wood out..again. :banghead:

Although, I suppose it is a decent contrast with the blue seats so maybe I could get used to it.

Either way, both of these are extremely rare cars and I'd reckon the blue one is a great price as is..much less if someone gets lucky with a buy it now. If my stable weren't overflowing, I'd consider it, if even just to put it on blocks for a few years. To have a backup for when my current one dies. Where is Victor?

Did anyone else notice the 5 seater is 1 digit away from another on the list?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Well, you could change the wood in the front to Walnut (or whatever you like) and leave the rear wood as-is to contrast. 

You would still have to buy 4-seater matching wood so the console front would fit. 

I have to swap out the dashboard wood on one of mine because of cracks. It's not a project I am looking forward to. 

I am very tempted to buy the blue one myself. I'm not sure the wheels are rated for the car, so I'd have to budget in the cost of wheels. 

-Eric


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Did you guys notice that the Aubergine '06 W12 on Ebay is in fact a Canadian Delivery car, even has the km speedo. With '06 W12s being so rare this has to be the only '06 W12 delivered in Canada.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Yes, I put it on the list anyway since it is here now. 

I guess it makes up for my '05 V8 4-seater going to Canada.

I'm still waiting for the German import short wheelbase no option (not even a sunroof) W12 to reappear on the market.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

PowerDubs said:


> .... Where is Victor? ....


I am here. The sounds of crickets chirping from my end are only because I haven't had anything profound to contribute to recent threads.

The 2006's W-12's on eBay are indeed intriguing and I have to confess to having had twinges of temptation. However, I do have two 2005 W-12's. My daily driver has now passed 160,000 miles and continues to go strong. I am hoping that I will get 250,000 miles out of it; at 12,000 +/- miles per year, that potentially means 7 - 8 more years. In addition, my "backup" "Sunday driver" is a 2005.5 and has less than 50,000 miles on it. I really don't need a third one...

Victor


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Josh is a couple of steps behind you, Victor, on the twelve step program.


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't get me wrong - I'm still drinking the Kool-Aid!

I expect to be driving a W-12 Phaeton for at least 10 more years, conservatively speaking. Once my daily driver gets put to pasture, I plan to use it as a parts car and drive the Sunday driver instead.

It saddens me to see the many threads by forum members saying goodbye - there are two recent ones active now. Whenever I see those, the Queen song comes to mind: "Another one bites the dust..." Even Michael Moore, our esteemed former moderator, is now RIP as far as Phaetons go!

On the other hand, buying a third one, even a low mileage 2006, doesn't make sense. by the time I would need that one as my daily driver, the car would be 20+ years old. Unlike Josh, I am not a DIY guy, and the operating costs would be prohibitive on a car that old.

I have been a proud Phaeton owner for seven years now; given the additional time that I expect to get out of mine, by the time they throw that last shovel of dirt on me, I should be able to say that I drove a Phaeton for about 20% of my adult life. That's quite the statement when you think about it.

Victor


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Victor R said:


> Don't get me wrong - I'm still drinking the Kool-Aid!
> 
> I expect to be driving a W-12 Phaeton for at least 10 more years, conservatively speaking. Once my daily driver gets put to pasture, I plan to use it as a parts car and drive the Sunday driver instead.
> 
> ...



Victor, 

I think it really depends on what you want a car to do. If you like it as-is you could keep it running until the end of time. My favorite era for cars is the Classic Era. I am more specific, I prefer cars built from about 1928 - 1932. There are plenty of them running around.

The Phaeton's downfall is that it was so advanced as far as infotainment. You can buy stereos that mimic vintage radios for cars built from the '50s to the late '90s that have modern technology built in. You can adapt satellite radio to almost any vintage car. The North American Phaetons would need somebody to re-engineer the entire system. They would have to do it for the love of the car because they could never make a profit from it. 

I am not worried about Phaetons in general. I do worry about the W12 engine though. I suppose the majority ended up in Bentleys, so I guess we could raid one of those in the future if we needed a new block.

-Eric


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Victor R said:


> I expect to be driving a W-12 Phaeton for at least 10 more years, conservatively speaking. Once my daily driver gets put to pasture, I plan to use it as a parts car and drive the Sunday driver instead.
> 
> Victor


Haha, That's my justification for buying the 2nd one. The 1st one has more miles, but is nicer cosmetically. 

-Eric


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

PowerDubs said:


> No U.S. market cars had the push button start from the factory.
> 
> It is however very easy and cheap to install.


Hahahahaha I wish
I did mine,,, $80 is VW repair wires, $40 button, $30 connector (but the PN that Michael gave is the wrong connector), also disassembling the car and reassembling I broke a couple things. So it is well over $$160 project and I still haven't got it to work.
So I gave up on it.

Don't do it Phaetoneers! You'll wish you hadn't...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

phaetonjohn said:


> Hahahahaha I wish
> I did mine,,, $80 is VW repair wires, $40 button, $30 connector (but the PN that Michael gave is the wrong connector), also disassembling the car and reassembling I broke a couple things. So it is well over $$160 project and I still haven't got it to work.
> So I gave up on it.




You did it the hard way then. You can buy the plug and play harness premade from Spockcat. Hell, if you really want to save money you can buy a used panel from Ebay. That is what I did the 2nd time- no need to cut a hole, button already mounted.


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

PowerDubs said:


> You did it the hard way then. You can buy the plug and play harness premade from Spockcat. Hell, if you really want to save money you can buy a used panel from Ebay. That is what I did the 2nd time- no need to cut a hole, button already mounted.


When I quoted it out for myself at the beginning, it looked cheaper.
Apparently not.
I broke a lot of things too because I got mad and ham handed,,, shift ever, tranny tunnel side cover clips, cup holder, etc etc. all is fixed now.
I'm my mind, it's not worth the effort or time or money. I thought it was cool at first. Now I have the damn button staring at me every friggin time I get into the car. I'm throwing that panel out and getting a new one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Put down the wrench and step away from the car.


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

PowerDubs said:


> Put down the wrench and step away from the car.


Yeah, I try, but I just can't...
I need to though. Before I break a shift lever and a cup holder and trim. I learned the hard way.

I'll work on my 'walk away' skills. After this whole shamozzle, I'm not doing any more retrofits. In fact, I haven't washed it in quite a while either... I'm being bad. Just drive it lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Victor,
> 
> I am not worried about Phaetons in general. I do worry about the W12 engine though. I suppose the majority ended up in Bentleys, so I guess we could raid one of those in the future if we needed a new block.
> 
> -Eric



I was mostly kidding when I wrote this. I went to the VW dealer to order some parts today and there was a 2005 Bentley Continental on the showroom floor with low miles (I think it had around 50,000 miles). They don't have a price listed for it and are just taking offers. It was traded in, but it actually belonged to a young salesman's father. He knows the car intimately. It has been serviced since new at the Rolls Royce Bentley dealer in Las Vegas.

It's a W12 twin turbo. The trunk pops open if you press the B on the rear emblem but the lid does not go up. You have to manually lift and close it. 

Buying it would be like getting a Phaeton coupe. I told one of the guys that if I bought it, I would be tempted to steal parts from it for my Phaeton.

Anyhow, it got me to thinking about them. 

I checked on eBay just now and there are 250 Bentley Continentals listed. There are low mileage examples as low as $45,000.00. Every auction I clicked on had a W12 twin turbo.

I only noticed one 4 door, a Continental Flying Spur. It has a Buy it Now price of $51,969.00. It has 21000 miles. 

-Eric


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I've been keeping my eyes on the Bentleys for many years now. In fact, I drove behind a beautiful dark
blue early spur for a while today. I'd have to inverse my swaps if I got one- Phaeton seats into a Bentley. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

PowerDubs said:


> I've been keeping my eyes on the Bentleys for many years now. In fact, I drove behind a beautiful dark
> blue early spur for a while today. I'd have to inverse my swaps if I got one- Phaeton seats into a Bentley.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one at my dealer had nice seats. I don't think they had the diamond pattern. If it's still there the next time I visit, I'll check it out better.

I have to admit, it would be hard to raid a nice one for Phaeton parts.

-Eric


----------



## Cheribomb (Aug 19, 2016)

*Canadian Phaeton*



Phaetonlvr said:


> Did you guys notice that the Aubergine '06 W12 on Ebay is in fact a Canadian Delivery car, even has the km speedo. With '06 W12s being so rare this has to be the only '06 W12 delivered in Canada.


My husband and I bought this one. We were wondering too if it is the only one. We absolutely love it! We were very fortunate to have this beautiful Phaeton become available at the exact time we were looking. My husband is crazy over cars. So much so that he is building another three car garage to house all of them. We have both been looking all over the internet for info on the Phaeton, and we found this site with a lot of useful information. Tried to get the windows tinted today, but the guy didn't want to do it because he was afraid he would mess something up. So if anyone has any tips on window tinting, that would be helpful. Found the "tint dude" website that had some good info. Has anyone ever thought about starting a Facebook page?


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Cheribomb said:


> My husband and I bought this one. We were wondering too if it is the only one. We absolutely love it!


Welcome to this forum and congratulations on a very fine W12. Aubergine is my favorite color and looks stunning on a Phaeton.

I was actually seriously considering buying this one when it was on Ebay but I prefer the Anthracite (Black) interior and since I already have three I decided to wait for the perfect one that matches my taste.


----------



## Cheribomb (Aug 19, 2016)

*Canadian Phaeton*

Thanks! We were able to get the windows tinted today at the VW dealer. Looks great, I'll have to take some pictures and post them. The folks at the VW dealer loved the Phaeton and were very impressed at what great shape it is in, and the low mileage. My husband wants to have the speed limiter removed, so he is going tomorrow to see about getting that done. Good luck with your search!


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Going where?

Very few people have the capability of removing the speed limiter...and the dealer isn't one of them.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes....... Don't even try VW. If they were able to do it, it they wouldn't because of legal issues.


----------



## Cheribomb (Aug 19, 2016)

*Canadian Phaeton*

Zingwerks in the DFW area was recommended. If any of you have any suggestions for anyone in the DFW, please let me know. We just had it lowered an inch as well.


----------



## Cheribomb (Aug 19, 2016)

*Canadian Phaeton*

Zinkwerks....


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Cheribomb said:


> Zinkwerks....




Just googled them, they have good reviews so I don't have any reservation with you talking to the shop management- but they use Unitronic for their tuner. 

Be aware that a lot of tuners may not be able to write to the W12 as it has dual ECU unlike most cars.

My suggestion would be to find a local dealer for United Motorsport, as they have already figured it all out when they tuned a 2006 W12 (mine) once I lent them the car for 2 months or so.

They can certainly remove the speed limiter for you, piece of cake.

When I get some spare time, I am considering bringing the car back up to them (2+ hour drive each way on a good day) and having them retune the trans controller to raise the shift points so we can raise the engine RPM limiter as well. Nothing crazy- 500rpm maybe.

Going to take a long piece of road to hit the stock limiter anyway. I've done 2 different standing 1/2 mile events with my W12 and 120mph is what she will trap stock. But I guess Texas has some long open roads. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Cheribomb (Aug 19, 2016)

Before and after!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## Cheribomb (Aug 19, 2016)

*Selling Phaeton*

Hello everyone,

Unfortunately my husband has fallen ill and will have to sell the Phaeton. If anyone is interested, please let me know.

Cheri


----------



## Brianlev (Jul 25, 2017)

*Wvwbk03d968006116*

Just purchased this one from up in Redmond, WA. Pretty excited about it! 

I see it on the list, and I read that very few were sold 2006, but it is pretty cool that it is was (possibly) the last W12 one sold.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

Brianlev said:


> Just purchased this one from up in Redmond, WA. Pretty excited about it!
> 
> I see it on the list, and I read that very few were sold 2006, but it is pretty cool that it is was (possibly) the last W12 one sold.


Welcome to a very small club! 

Jason


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

You are going to love this car......
Welcome to the club.

Bob


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Not that I check very often- but I just found another one.

No way those seat inserts are stock, and whoever did it modeled them after a Bentley- so some sort of an enthusiast...

Going to update the VIN list at the first post now.

https://www.gulfcoastmotorworks.com...on-w12-sedan-8e28a2e68b3a4d3a9bf1f5a7fb467a9a


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

PowerDubs said:


> Not that I check very often- but I just found another one.
> 
> No way those seat inserts are stock, and whoever did it modeled them after a Bentley- so some sort of an enthusiast...
> 
> ...


It looks like the upholsterer copied Bentley wings for the headrests but put Ps in the middle where the B is supposed to go. 

The inserts look like I upholstered them while drunk. The pattern on the knee support for the driver's seat doesn't even line up with the pattern on the cushion. 

The first thing I would do is get it reupholstered. 

Then I would take care of all of the cosmetic issues on the front end and elsewhere.

If the odometer didn't read 52,828 I would guess it had over 200K miles on it. 

I would offer $8K because it's a 2006 4-seater.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I too dislike what they did to the interior. The inserts look like a diaper, and the winged logos are not centered on the headrest correctly.

Oh- and take a look, he put W12 badges on the C pillars. Weird.

Other than that though, the car looks fine. Not sure why you think it looks like it has 200k. It is a car, meant to be driven, not put in a museum. You would hate to see my car then, and it has less miles than this one. Only thing that jumps out at me is the missing headlight washer covers.

Still a great car, if a bit ugly inside. 444hp of highway eating comfort.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I think he was copying what Mercedes-Benz did with the S-Class V12. When the V-12 S-Class first came out, Mercedes-Benz put W-12 emblems on the C-Pillars. I'm not sure if they still do that. 

That mod is a matter of taste. A previous owner put W-12 emblems on the front fenders on 7579 and I like them there.

The headlights on this Phaeton are fogged up, the right fog light grille is missing and the parking sensors need retouching. The rear bumper cover is scratched by the trunk opening. The front bumper cover looks scratched in some photos but that could just be bad photos. 

They should have detailed it. I would have painted both bumper covers, replaced the washer covers and the fog light grille and buffed the headlights.


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

You guys realize that this car has sold a long time ago. It's not obvious on the actual page for the Phaeton but in the inventory list it is listed as sold. I saw this ad last year in June and it had already sold at that time. For some reason I thought the VIN was already in the list or I would have posted it back then.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Phaetonlvr said:


> You guys realize that this car has sold a long time ago. It's not obvious on the actual page for the Phaeton but in the inventory list it is listed as sold. I saw this ad last year in June and it had already sold at that time. For some reason I thought the VIN was already in the list or I would have posted it back then.


I notice a greyed out Sold notation on it now, Stephan. 

I would have never noticed it had you not mentioned it. 

It's also in the "Recently Sold" section of their website. I hope their dealer is doing OK.


----------



## keirnbug (Aug 29, 2017)

You can add mine, 4 seater WVWZZZ3DZ38003667


----------



## GuyPaddick (Jun 20, 2018)

Is there a list for UK GP2 V10s sold at all? It would be my perfect set up, the updated interior but still available with the V10. CallumCarr mentioned to me that they stopped producing the V10 before the GP3 was released so wanted to see how many GP2s there were, and therefore see how likely it would be to find one with this unicorn set up. Sods law will be that the remaining ones just happened to be ordered with next to no optional extras. Would love acc, extended leather, extended wood, 5 seater with heated outer rear seats, bi xenon and black interior. Black exterior very much preferred but we can always respray lol. The other option is engine swapping a GP2 3.0 TDI and a GP0/1 V10.


----------



## CallumCarr (Oct 15, 2018)

GuyPaddick said:


> CallumCarr mentioned to me that they stopped producing the V10 before the GP3 was released so wanted to see how many GP2s there were, and therefore see how likely it would be to find one with this unicorn set up.


I think I was wrong on that one or at least in the UK. Howmanyleft.com says there have been no new V10s registered in the UK since 2007. My memory has been playing tricks on me again haha.


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

WVWAK03D268000069 just showed up at Copart (Insurance Auction), it's salvaged but I can't tell what exactly happened to it. Looks like the RH curtain airbag went off but there's no exterior damage. There's also some mold on the seat and the seat back cover was removed. What a rare color to start with but on an '06 W12, that's gotta be a unicorn. I hope someone will rebuild it, would be a shame to part it out. I'd take it on if it wouldn't be on the other side of the country.

https://www.copart.com/lot/51864430/salvage-2006-volkswagen-phaeton-6-0-ga-atlanta-west


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Rip


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

WVWAK03D568002480 is on Autotrader


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

WVWAK03D068002791 just showed up on BaT. Let's see how much it goes for.
2006 Volkswagen Phaeton W12


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Phaetonlvr said:


> WVWAK03D068002791 just showed up on BaT. Let's see how much it goes for.
> 2006 Volkswagen Phaeton W12



If anyone can- please point them to this list in the discussion there- and let them know how truly rare it is.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Holy ****- what as ass hat-

That description is not only lackluster- but WRONG.

U.S. Phaeton are all LWB which is- LWB: 3,001 mm (118.1 in) 

The 2006 W12 is different than the rest (in a lot of ways)- and has 444bhp and 412lb/ft


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

PowerDubs said:


> Holy ****- what as ass hat-
> 
> That description is not only lackluster- but WRONG.
> 
> ...


Typical for BaT at least for cars I have seen advertised.

On eBay sellers may cut and paste a description but it's usually more accurate. I suspect editors write the copy on BaT.


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't have a BaT User ID but someone in the auction comments already pointed out the 444hp rating. Typically BaT writes the copy but with input from the seller.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

PowerDubs said:


> If anyone can- please point them to this list in the discussion there- and let them know how truly rare it is.


It's up to $22.5K now with 4 days to go. He posted a link to the BaT sale today in the Facebook US Phaeton Club.


----------



## 73blazer (Feb 19, 2020)

Is it just me, or does that thing seem like it's sitting pretty low? I know you can re-code to ROW and have it sit a little lower, I'm wonder if that was done here. 
Those Bentley wheels are hideous. .


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

73blazer said:


> Is it just me, or does that thing seem like it's sitting pretty low? I know you can re-code to ROW and have it sit a little lower, I'm wonder if that was done here.
> Those Bentley wheels are hideous. .


I think he coded it to lower it and I would also rather have Phaeton wheels. (Mine is lower in the front after it sits a few days.)

I have some wheels in need off refinishing so I'd sell the Bentley wheels.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I have Bentley 19's on mine and coded to ROW- but it is nowhere near as low as that. I think it is only something like 10mm if memory serves.











and he should post this as well- 











He is doing himself and the car a disservice by not pointing out the differences with the '06 and how extraordinarily few there are. Makes the '04-'05 commonplace in comparison which is hard to do when looking at volumes of normal cars- even limited enthusiast models.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

...and both of the Phaeton in my pic above are 2006 W12


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Agreed, he should be emphasizing the rarity of the '06s but I believe I already pointed that out to him.

Anway, PowerDubs, since you are the OP, how about adding the exterior and interior colors to the VIN list in post #1? I have that info on 11 of those cars and it would be fascinating to see which colors there are, or even if there are some real unicorns in terms of color.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I have no knowledge of that data- but if you have it somehow and want to post it or send it to me- I will update the original post.

Funny thing is- there may be more '06 W12 - but there may be less than shown as well. Meaning some of the VIN came from something like a website or Ebay selling a car so it had pics. 

Other VIN were from sites that list stuff like state registration, so didn't 100% confirm I suppose as we never saw anything about a car other than that data.


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

I collected that info over the years mostly from various sales ads, Ebay auctions but only if it included the VIN and had photos. I don't always have the correct paint name/option code but at least we'd get an idea what colors are out there. I'll put the info together in the next few days. Thanks.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

The one on BAT just sold for 29k


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Not bad but I figured it would go above $30k considering that a white V8 4-Seater w/ 60k miles recently sold for $32k.


----------



## Samhain35 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah I thought the sale price was a little low. The seats were a little dirty - sonnenbeige - maybe that scared peeps off. OTOH if you toss another $7-$10K on it and you can get a Bentley. So the max sale price is a bit limited by Bentley competition.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

As mentioned earlier- he didn't highlight enough of the differences to make a difference.

He might as well have said- here is a Phaeton, yea a W12 ....so yah to the average person the 4-seater alone is better, regardless of year / engine.

Watch what happens if I ever list my '06 W12 4-seater. ;P


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Samhain35 said:


> OTOH if you toss another $7-$10K on it and you can get a Bentley. So the max sale price is a bit limited by Bentley competition.



For actual enthusiasts following along Bentley are the inferior cars, in many ways. Trimmed nicer, yah- but most of that swaps over inside.

More powerful- sure- but you never use that. 

So yup- comes down to people spending money to try to impress via image VS those that want a better actual car- and driver.

Problem is- unless you have experienced it- nobody realizes this is more than a Passat.

Fine by me....


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Samhain35 said:


> Yeah I thought the sale price was a little low. The seats were a little dirty - sonnenbeige - maybe that scared peeps off. OTOH if you toss another $7-$10K on it and you can get a Bentley. So the max sale price is a bit limited by Bentley competition.


As you might have figured out, I watch Bentleys on Copart. Even salvage Bentleys are way up there now. I think it's the used car Covid bubble.


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Samhain35 said:


> Yeah I thought the sale price was a little low. The seats were a little dirty - sonnenbeige - maybe that scared peeps off. OTOH if you toss another $7-$10K on it and you can get a Bentley. So the max sale price is a bit limited by Bentley competition.


One of mine has the Sonnenbeige and it is really difficult to keep clean, any small issue like the sunroof dial or garage door opener buttons, looks a lot worse than on the Anthracite interior.

Interesting question if someone is actually cross-shopping the Phaeton vs the Bentley at this point in time. I suspect that people attracted to the Phaeton are less attracted to the flashiness of the Bentley, at least I am. For me personally I like the sleeper aspect of the Phaeton and IMHO the interior styling is also cleaner looking on the Phaeton. The only advantage I see in the Bentley is the extra power. Of course Phaetons are also a lot rarer than the Beverly Hills Chevys


----------



## Samhain35 (Oct 15, 2008)

PowerDubs said:


> For actual enthusiasts following along Bentley are the inferior cars, in many ways. Trimmed nicer, yah- but most of that swaps over inside.
> 
> Fine by me....


How is my Continental an inferior car?


Phaetonlvr said:


> One of mine has the Sonnenbeige and it is really difficult to keep clean, any small issue like the sunroof dial or garage door opener buttons, looks a lot worse than on the Anthracite interior.
> 
> Interesting question if someone is actually cross-shopping the Phaeton vs the Bentley at this point in time. I suspect that people attracted to the Phaeton are less attracted to the flashiness of the Bentley, at least I am. For me personally I like the sleeper aspect of the Phaeton and IMHO the interior styling is also cleaner looking on the Phaeton. The only advantage I see in the Bentley is the extra power. Of course Phaetons are also a lot rarer than the Beverly Hills Chevys


I love my Phaeton but its getting pretty long in the tooth at almost 200,000 miles. I bid on that 2004 W12 that sold for the high 30's a couple of years ago (8k miles). Didn't get it. Ended up buying a 2005 Bentley Continental with 37k miles since I could not find another low mileage Phaeton.

The Bentley's flashiness can be fun but its also annoying. I read that the Continental has been in more music videos than any other car, so its not exactly the kind of attention I want. I bought it primarily because it's the car that's most like the Phaeton. Very similar look and feel. Even the sound of the turn signal blinkers is the same. 

The Bentley is much faster almost to the point of being stupid fast. You can only have so much fun when you can only floor the car for 8 seconds or so and you're doing 100 mph. The Phaeton has more than enough power for what it does.

And yeah, I must see 50 Bentleys for every Phaeton I see. Everyone who asks about the Phaeton is a real car guy. Everybody just wants to know how much the Bentley cost.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

The '50s and '60s Bentley Continentals barely interested me. James Bond drove a Bentley Continental in the early novels and that's the only reason I knew they existed. 

I liked the new Bentley Continental when it was introduced in the '80s. Arnie Becker was gifted one on _L.A. Law _and slamming its trunk was in the title shot after that. 

It took me a long time to warm up to the styling of the Continental GT after VAG bought Bentley. It was probably seeing them driving around the Middle East when I lived there that I started liking them. Now I like the styling of the first-generation Continental GT even more than the '80s Continental.


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Finally got around to writing up the color combos for the known '06s. There's a good mix and even a Canadian Delivery car!

*2006 W12 5-seater*

VINExterior ColorInterior ColorNotesWVWAK03D068000670WVWAK03D868005728WVWAK03D368000713BlackAnthraciteSalvage (at Copart, 1/2020)WVWAK03D268000069Beige/Gold (possibly Bolero Beige)SonnenbeigeSalvage (at Copart, 11/2020)WVWAK03D868005762WVWAK03D868002456WVWAK03D068002791Luna BlueSonnenbeigeSalvage (at Copart, 12/2022)WVWAK03D568002480Luna BlueSonnenbeigeSalvage (at IAAI, 4/2022)WVWAK03D968002708WVWAK03D268002792AubergineSonnenbeigeCanadian DeliveryWVWAK03DX68002359 BlackBlue

*2006 W12 4-seater *


VINExterior ColorInterior ColorNotesWVWBK03D268005759WVWBK03D968001949WVWBK03D968005547WVWBK03D268004272Klavierlack BlackAnthraciteWVWBK03D368004300Luna BlueBlueSalvage (at Copart, 6/2022)WVWBK03D868004759AubergineSonnenbeigeWVWBK03D168002786Light Blue or CouCouGreyCrystal GreyWVWBK03D968006116BlackAnthraciteWVWBK03D668005053BlackAnthracite, customWVWBK03D368002529Antibes BlueCrystal GreyWalnut, no keyless entry
USA car, now in Canda


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

This poor 4-seater just showed up on Copart with a Florida Certificate of Destruction so most likely will be lost forever. I remember this one very well when it sold 7 years ago on Ebay as a pristine low-miler. Someone really let this one go to waste! 

It's very unique as it's not only a 4-seater W12 but also has a blue interior ... that's the rarest interior color on NAR Phaetons regardless of model year.
https://www.copart.com/lot/45605632/2006-volkswagen-phaeton-6-0-fl-jacksonville-north


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Interior doesn’t look blue to me. Typical anthracite. Somebody paid an extra $500 to put that pukelyptus wood instead of the factory walnut on a W12.

If it was closer to me, I’d buy it to have a spare engine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

It's blue.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Yea- looks blue in those pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Any idea how to find out what it sold for?

The dreamer in me really hopes someone bought it and brings it back to life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

I think if you have a paid membership with them it lets you see the auction results. I'm not familiar with the various title brandings in Florida but it sounds like it might not be a rebuildable title. I sure hope someone will at least save all the unique and rare W12 parts and that interior. I would have bought it just for the interior if it would have been in California.

Btw, last month there was another wrecked Luna Blue '06 W12 on auction, that one was in LA and I think it still ran. Hope someone puts that one back on the road.


----------



## ajs5155 (Nov 22, 2021)

PowerDubs said:


> Any idea how to find out what it sold for?
> 
> The dreamer in me really hopes someone bought it and brings it back to life.
> 
> ...


Seems like it sold for $550. If you refresh the page it gives you a split second to see the price lol.


----------



## DamnCanadianEh (7 mo ago)

You can add my Phaeton to the list if you want.

Usa car in Canada
W12 4 Seat
WVWBK03D368002529
Antibes Blue, Crystal Grey, Walnut.
No keyless entry doorhandles/trunk button, has everything else


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow, nice car! Didn't expect there be still an unaccounted one out there. I've added it to my post (#138) but Josh will have to add it to the list in post #1.

Interestingly this makes it a 50/50 split between 4-seaters and 5-seaters.


----------



## DamnCanadianEh (7 mo ago)

I was very surprised it was undocumented on here as well, as it bounced around a couple of auctions after it was imported by the original owner. I presume it was the original owner as on the carfax there is a couple of re-issues of the registration along with location changes until a couple dealer inventories, then registered by me

I updated what i said to be a bit more specific. I have the keyless fob that works to lock/unlock doors, open trunk. But none of my doorhandles have the buttons to unlock the car nor does my truck logo have the hidden button to open. -code 4K0, Central locking

The Carfax is all VW except a tire and has no record or hint of them being changed, and with it being all the external buttons I presume that my car was a custom order, for it not to have all of those. Which i was quite happy to find after i got it. Being in canada i despise those exterior buttons, particularly the early ones as a couple winters and they're toast.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I’ll add it when I get home. I haven’t checked for any new cars to add to the list for many many many years. Just type in the first parts of the Vin number in Google and look around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

DamnCanadianEh said:


> I was very surprised it was undocumented on here as well, as it bounced around a couple of auctions after it was imported by the original owner. I presume it was the original owner as on the carfax there is a couple of re-issues of the registration along with location changes until a couple dealer inventories, then registered by me
> 
> I updated what i said to be a bit more specific. I have the keyless fob that works to lock/unlock doors, open trunk. But none of my doorhandles have the buttons to unlock the car nor does my truck logo have the hidden button to open.
> 
> The Carfax is all VW except a tire and has no record or hint of them being changed, and with it being all the external buttons I presume that my car was a custom order, for it not to have all of those. Which i was quite happy to find after i got it. Being in canada i despise those exterior buttons, particularly the early ones as a couple winters and they're toast.


Keyless entry was not a standard on the NAR cars, at least not on the V8s. I have seen a few of the window stickers of other 2006 W12s and the Keyless Entry is always listed as an option with a price of $500, same for all of my '04 W12s. The option code is 4F6 if you want to check your build label in the spare tire well on the RH side.


----------



## DamnCanadianEh (7 mo ago)

I'll do one better, heres the build label for 2529. I dont see the keyless code on it. However i might just be blind. Theres also a couple i couldn't find when i was looking at the key posted on the forum


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that. This seems to confirm that yours doesn't have the keyless entry. I'm not a big fan of that feature either and on one of mine I had to disconnect the door handles because a bad antenna in the handle can cause a permanent battery drain. For comparison here's the build label for my '04 W12 with keyless entry listing the 4F6 code. I have the complete option code list from VW for that car so if you see a code on there that you don't know let me know.


----------



## DamnCanadianEh (7 mo ago)

First of all, im jealous as hell of that blue.
Second as for the codes im not sure about, here they are, and i have added my assumptions as to what they are. as well as their locations on my sticker. (Row#, Collumn#)

1. (1, 7) DOT, ive presumed it quite literally references the Department Of Transportation 

2. (2, 8) T1H, uprated W12 engine code?

3. (4, 7) 7GA, new emissions codes for uprated engine?

4. (8, 6) 3PL, something with the seats, like the codes around it? Both 18 way Adjustable NAR? Ive never actually checked.

And last one is a bit Confusing.
I have both codes (1, 1) X9A, USA spec, and (8, 2) A8S, standard equip Europe, which seems like a contradiction as A9S is standard equip NAR, like what yours has.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

BRP is your engine code.

Did you check this thread? Post #12 has a downloadable production codes pdf from March 2007:

(2) Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers | VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum


----------



## DamnCanadianEh (7 mo ago)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> BRP is your engine code.
> 
> Did you check this thread? Post #12 has a downloadable production codes pdf from March 2007:
> 
> (2) Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers | VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum


Yes i checked and have both the march 07 and September 06 revision downloaded. I understand that the BRP is the engine code. But on the sept revision all the T** codes are engine types aswell with the T08 being the early W12 with the lower output and T2M being the V10 Tdi. And it makes sense to me for them to slide the uprated one between them








Its also where i found the inconsistency with my X9A / A8S codes, where Phaetonlvr's is X9A / A9S. And both are NAR Usa cars


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

DamnCanadianEh said:


> First of all, im jealous as hell of that blue.
> 
> 4. (8, 6) 3PL, something with the seats, like the codes around it? Both 18 way Adjustable NAR? Ive never actually checked.


Apassionata Blue Heliochrome 

I only know the 3PL code which is listed as "Seat Adjustment - electric, for both front seats". My '05 V8 4-seater has that code while none of my '04 W12s has it. There's a guy on the German Phaeton forum that provides the full option code print-out for each Phaeton, of course it's in German. I got the lists for each of mine a couple years ago. I can see if he still has access to the data if you want.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Phaetonlvr said:


> Apassionata Blue Heliochrome
> 
> I only know the 3PL code which is listed as "Seat Adjustment - electric, for both front seats". My '05 V8 4-seater has that code while none of my '04 W12s has it. There's a guy on the German Phaeton forum that provides the full option code print-out for each Phaeton, of course it's in German. I got the lists for each of mine a couple years ago. I can see if he still has access to the data if you want.


Aren't build sheets available from VW? 

Certificate and Data Sheets (volkswagen-classic-parts.com)


----------



## DamnCanadianEh (7 mo ago)

Phaetonlvr said:


> There's a guy on the German Phaeton forum that provides the full option code print-out for each Phaeton, of course it's in German. I got the lists for each of mine a couple years ago. I can see if he still has access to the data if you want.


Please do. I would appreciate it, and i would be more than willing to throw him a couple $ for the trouble. The fact i have a A8S code perplexes me the most.

I have the 2006 VW line up brochure, and the big 2006 Phaeton 72 page brochure with paint and leather samples. Both are new in plastic, minusa a quick skim to see.

im slowly getting the dings and wear 100k miles does to a car sorted. And i am seriously considering wrapping it that color, presuming i can find a place that could duplicate it as the paint chip is gorgeous



53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Aren't build sheets available from VW?
> 
> 
> Certificate and Data Sheets (volkswagen-classic-parts.com)


I might give that a shot. It would be nice to have, and to add in the package i have when i sell the car, eventually..


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

DamnCanadianEh said:


> Please do. I would appreciate it, and i would be more than willing to throw him a couple $ for the trouble. The fact i have a A8S code perplexes me the most.


check your PMs



DamnCanadianEh said:


> I have the 2006 VW line up brochure, and the big 2006 Phaeton 72 page brochure with paint and leather samples. Both are new in plastic, minusa a quick skim to see.
> 
> im slowly getting the dings and wear 100k miles does to a car sorted. And i am seriously considering wrapping it that color, presuming i can find a place that could duplicate it as the paint chip is gorgeous


It really is my favorite color, it's beautiful in the sun and also at dusk. There's one other '04 W12 in that color and one '05 W12 4-seater in that color that I know of plus a few V8s, certainly one of the rarer colors.



DamnCanadianEh said:


> I might give that a shot. It would be nice to have, and to add in the package i have when i sell the car, eventually..


At 60 Euro not exactly cheap but maybe worthwhile to have with the car when you sell it.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Geez- talk about getting off topic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

A member posting about his or her confirmed 2006 W12 is off topic?


----------



## DamnCanadianEh (7 mo ago)

More the slight hjacking for vin decoding i think


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Another one bites the dust! https://www.copart.com/lot/70723592/salvage-2006-volkswagen-phaeton-6-0-al-birmingham

I don't have a premium membership w/ Copart so can't see the full VIN but the color combo, wheels and unique woodgrain pattern confirm that this is WVWAK03D068002791 which sold on Bring-a-Trailer just last February. It's really sad to see it like that and I hope someone will rescue and rebuild it.


----------



## DamnCanadianEh (7 mo ago)

Phaetonlvr said:


> Another one bites the dust! https://www.copart.com/lot/70723592/salvage-2006-volkswagen-phaeton-6-0-al-birmingham


What a shame, but ya. Checking the wood grain by the shifter its definitely the same car even though the color is written wrong. If i wasn't in Canada i would consider bidding. I wonder where they pull the estimated value out of? A place just took a look at my 06 and offered $12.3k CAD which i laughed at


----------



## ajs5155 (Nov 22, 2021)

This '06 W12 was on autotrader very briefly a few months ago: WVWAK03DX68002359 

So that's yet another one unaccounted for thus far. From my notes autotrader had it listed as black with a blue interior. 44k miles. It was being sold from Geneva Motorcars in Wisconsin. They list a bunch of german cars on BAT but I guess this one never made it to auction.


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

ajs5155 said:


> This '06 W12 was on autotrader very briefly a few months ago: WVWAK03DX68002359
> 
> So that's yet another one unaccounted for thus far. From my notes autotrader had it listed as black with a blue interior. 44k miles. It was being sold from Geneva Motorcars in Wisconsin. They list a bunch of german cars on BAT but I guess this one never made it to auction.


I added it to my table in post #138 but I'm not the OP so can't add it to the first post.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Phaetonlvr said:


> Another one bites the dust! https://www.copart.com/lot/70723592/salvage-2006-volkswagen-phaeton-6-0-al-birmingham
> 
> I don't have a premium membership w/ Copart so can't see the full VIN but the color combo, wheels and unique woodgrain pattern confirm that this is WVWAK03D068002791 which sold on Bring-a-Trailer just last February. It's really sad to see it like that and I hope someone will rescue and rebuild it.


I have a Copart membership and the VIN is WVWAK03D068002791. 

The auction doesn't show pictures of the "undercarriage damage".

My membership doesn't allow me to bid but I can watch it.


----------



## Samhain35 (Oct 15, 2008)

Phaetonlvr said:


> Another one bites the dust! https://www.copart.com/lot/70723592/salvage-2006-volkswagen-phaeton-6-0-al-birmingham
> 
> I don't have a premium membership w/ Copart so can't see the full VIN but the color combo, wheels and unique woodgrain pattern confirm that this is WVWAK03D068002791 which sold on Bring-a-Trailer just last February. It's really sad to see it like that and I hope someone will rescue and rebuild it.


I wonder what would cause "undercarriage damage" especially since there's no damage to the front or rear bumper cover ......?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Samhain35 said:


> I wonder what would cause "undercarriage damage" especially since there's no damage to the front or rear bumper cover ......?


It looks like the struts have no air. Maybe it was driven that way. The left foglight is missing its grille and is askew.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Betcha another victim of a fried kessy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

If it sold on BaT it probably sold for more than the going rate. 

It's hard to imagine it not being valuable enough to fix even if it needed new struts, front bumper cover and a KESSY.


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

It sold for $29k on BaT. It depends how the insurance company came up with the value but they did total it because it has a salvage title now. It's impossible to tell what is wrong with it without seeing it and the info provided at the salvage auctions is unreliable at best.


----------



## ajs5155 (Nov 22, 2021)

Looks like it sold for $2,600. Factor in shipping cost and who knows what the extent of the damage is, but I think that one is worth saving.


----------



## 73blazer (Feb 19, 2020)

Samhain35 said:


> I wonder what would cause "undercarriage damage" especially since there's no damage to the front or rear bumper cover ......?


With not much visible body damage it's pretty assured it was run off the road liekly at high speed. . With it sitting on all fours there's some damage. It's a-arms are liely tweaked you can kinda see it in the pics. the tires are off toe and camber.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Suspension arms are almost a routine replacement item for Phaetons. It's probably the same for all multi-link suspensions. The subframe/s might be tweaked but they are bolt-on. The oil pan might be broken.


----------



## Silverok68 (17 d ago)

How much would that be worth with rebuilt title now (if repaired) I wonder…
Beautiful example


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Awful lot of wild guesses in here. 

I’d bet a months pay the suspension, control arms, sub frame are all fine.

I’d say it goes the kessy, sat a while, shocks aired down, and someone used the fog light area to drag it on a flatbed.

Soo- just like Dennis’s Lazarus Phaeton I fixed in ‘09.

Somebody get a great deal, and likely an easy fix and great car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

